# plumbrook this past weekend?



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone was in Plumbrook for the 11/2 hunt. Wondering if a lot of deer been seen.


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am looking for info too if anyone has any advise we got drawn for sector 38.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know if this will help, but the only knowledge I have about Plumbrook is from a guy in my hunting club who got drawn to hunt there. He said the place is polluted with deer! He saw about 100 of them before lunch! But don't think this is like hunting some private outfitter's spread like on the TV shows! There aren't trophy bucks nut to butt! If you see a decent size deer, shoot it, tag it, gut it, drag it out, and put it in your freezer! This is all about reducing the herd, not "Realtree TV"!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> I don't know if this will help, but the only knowledge I have about Plumbrook is from a guy in my hunting club who got drawn to hunt there. He said the place is polluted with deer! He saw about 100 of them before lunch! But don't think this is like hunting some private outfitter's spread like on the TV shows! There aren't trophy bucks nut to butt! If you see a decent size deer, shoot it, tag it, gut it, drag it out, and put it in your freezer! This is all about reducing the herd, not "Realtree TV"!


Maybe in the 1980s


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

There are approximately 90 deer per square mile in there. Plenty of deer, but oftentimes tough cover. Some units are much much better than others.

Don't know anything about your though. Sorry.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone have any info about sector 35, my son and I will be hunting this on December 20th. Never been before. Sent off paper work around Oct 20th hope this is enough time. We've lived in Ohio our whole lives so looks like a break there. Any advice would be glad appreciated.


----------

